# 46 bowfront with stand/glasstop/light



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

$100 obo. I'll get some pics up tonite. Its oak finish. More tanks for sale soon!


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Glass top and a strip light are included.. I also have a 30 gallon sized SeaClear acrylic tank for sale.. $65 obo


----------

